# woodcock



## h rap brown (Aug 8, 2012)

on another web site peple have seen woodcock in southern ohio kentucky and indiana my guess they are about 10 days away based on hearing sandhill cranes recently be the first to find one in mi and let us know


----------



## cwk33041 (Dec 30, 2013)

Migration


During migration animals often stop to rest and refuel before continuing on their journey. This is referred to as stopover, and one question we seek to answer is how frequently and for what...



www.woodcockmigration.org


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

No robins, no woodcock.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Gamekeeper said:


> No robins, no woodcock.


Saw a bunch of Robin's along the Clinton River the other day


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

poz said:


> Saw a bunch of Robin's along the Clinton River the other day


Then there will be woodcock along the Clinton river
Ground is soft between Saginaw and Bay City, but have not seen robins yet.
My friend is covered with them in north Kentucky trainin* dogs


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

h rap brown said:


> on another web site peple have seen woodcock in southern ohio kentucky and indiana my guess they are about 10 days away based on hearing sandhill cranes recently be the first to find one in mi and let us know


I heard cranes yesterday in Muskegon County. It won’t be too much longer before the snow is gone.

How do you guys hunt woodcock? I’ve only ever seen them twice, once I saw one on the side of a road near Cadillac and last year I had to stop on a road near my house as 5 of them strutted their way across, two steps forward and one step back, in front of my truck.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Had robins in my yard last week and again today. We have local woodcock that summer here every year. I’ll start keeping an eye out in the next couple weeks.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Saw my first robin, red-winged blackbird, and sandhill cranes on Monday. Ionia county.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Heard my first red-winged blackbird of the spring last night

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cwk33041 (Dec 30, 2013)

KenTrost said:


> I heard cranes yesterday in Muskegon County. It won’t be too much longer before the snow is gone.
> 
> How do you guys hunt woodcock? I’ve only ever seen them twice, once I saw one on the side of a road near Cadillac and last year I had to stop on a road near my house as 5 of them strutted their way across, two steps forward and one step back, in front of my truck.



I typically find them in the same general areas that I find grouse. However, I typically find them on the road edges and wet areas/puddles of the side of the road. Last year, I would say I flushed more wood cock then grouse.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

They haven’t made it north yet. It’s been below zero the last few mornings.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

ab5228 said:


> Saw my first robin, red-winged blackbird, and sandhill cranes on Monday. Ionia county.


All 3 have been in Eaton county for well over a week.


----------



## Hal standish1 no (Sep 15, 2021)

Robins are here in St Joe county. Have seen as many as 5 the last 3 mornings, while splitting firewood. I south of Kalamzoo 30 minutes.
Hal


Gamekeeper said:


> No robins, no woodcock.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

KenTrost said:


> I heard cranes yesterday in Muskegon County. It won’t be too much longer before the snow is gone.
> 
> How do you guys hunt woodcock? I’ve only ever seen them twice, once I saw one on the side of a road near Cadillac and last year I had to stop on a road near my house as 5 of them strutted their way across, two steps forward and one step back, in front of my truck.


Find a young aspen stand from a recent clear cut, 10 foot tallish, full of blackberry brambles. so thick and nasty that nobody in their right mind would attempt to walk through it... Ok, now walk through it - you will find woodcock.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

h rap brown said:


> on another web site peple have seen woodcock in southern ohio kentucky and indiana my guess they are about 10 days away based on hearing sandhill cranes recently be the first to find one in mi and let us know


I'm betting on Monday.
Maybe a few days after at the most for southern Michigan


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Find them with quite a bit of snow even.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Over the Last 3 years , I haven't found significant woodcock numbers Until the last weekend of March here in The Central U.P. Currently we have 12" to 16" of snow in the woods.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

birdhntr said:


> View attachment 819559
> 
> I'm betting on Monday.
> Maybe a few days after at the most for southern Michigan


I think I can see your dog's tonsils🙈
🤣


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Female's!
Lol


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

birdhntr said:


> Female's!
> Lol


I meant the Texas heart shot😉


----------

